# Step one in wiring a control panel



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

What is the first thing that you do when wiring a control panel? 

Study the drawing?
Label the components?
Start terminating?

Any tips or secrets?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not being sarcastic,
step 1) figure out the best way to do what you are doing
step 2) do it (label as you go)
step 3) test/troubleshoot, if it blows up, go back to 1 (after you figure out why it blew up)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Figure out where your low voltage is coming in, and your high voltage is coming in, and try to keep them seperated.

More importantly, keep everything seperated from a drive output.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

petek57 said:


> What is the first thing that you do when wiring a control panel?
> 
> Study the drawing?
> Label the components?
> ...


If all of the devices are installed before you are called in, make sure all of them are labeled and then just go line by line with your wiring and marking. Even if you don't know what the panel does before you start, you will know exactly what it does by the time you get done. It's amazing.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

I like to go through the prints a bit at first (if you have any). Find out what is what and how it is controlled. It is good to know what something is/does as you hook it up. Gives a better understanding of what you are doing. 

This is my first post on this site. I hope I help out!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Have a look at the drawings first. If you are building it make sure the parts you need are the parts you have.

You need to understand how it is controled and pay attention to what you do, if it is a one of a kind panel more than likely the drawings will have a mistake or two, and I really love to show engineers that they f##$ed up.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

haha, yeah that always feels good. The best is "oh, ahh, you should have RFI'd that" and you are all, "no, you should have drew that"!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Have a look at the drawings first. If you are building it make sure the parts you need are the parts you have.
> 
> You need to understand how it is controled and pay attention to what you do, if it is a one of a kind panel more than likely the drawings will have a mistake or two, and I really love to show engineers that they f##$ed up.


At least you are lucky to even have an engineer. I've been here for 23 years and the only one I saw was driving a TRAIN out of the door.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> At least you are lucky to even have an engineer. I've been here for 23 years and the only one I saw was driving a TRAIN out of the door.


 Do you design your own control systems?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Do you design your own control systems?


OH,OH, your not Mr. Willy, are you? I was talking about the OTHER Ford plant.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> OH,OH, your not Mr. Willy, are you? I was talking about the OTHER Ford plant.


????


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> OH,OH, your not Mr. Willy, are you? I was talking about the OTHER Ford plant.


 
Ok, with that and the guy in the shopping bag at the mall post and a few others, your getting really weired. Are drinking more or just feel freindly here?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

petek57 said:


> What is the first thing that you do when wiring a control panel?
> 
> Study the drawing?
> Label the components?
> ...


1)If you have a control panel drawing, make a material list from the drawing.
The drawing is the most important thing to have. If you do not have a drawing, you must draw one or have one drawn for you. Then you must go over the drawing and make sure it works on paper. If it works on paper, it will work in the real world. Since you sound kinda green, I would have someone go over the drawings with you and verify it will work. Then start on your material list.

2) Layout all the components, relays, PLC blocks or modules, timers, fuse blocks or breakers and din rail if using IEC control, also wire channel, on the backboard of the enclosure. Make sure the backboard is removed from the enclosure for ease of installation and wiring. Make sure everything looks good and you have a terminal strip along the bottom or side, with enough terminal blocks for every internal and external (wires leaving the panel) wires as needed with several to spare for commons. Thread and tap all mounting holes and mount components and wire channel. A set of center punches makes this job go much easier. See if you can get one.
Taping on slow speed with a battery drill makes for a nice easy job too. Use a drop of oil so as not to snap off your tap.

3) Install all the power wires. Mark them too! Just like the drawing. If they are not marked on the drawing, make your own designations and use them. This helps the troubleshooter down the road or during startup.

4) Start with all the commons (neutrals) first and connect all of them. If using wire other than white or gray, they must be marked. I like to use white just for looks, and to give them all the same number (2). Any color is okay if they are numbered. As this wire is not a true neutral. It is just like any other wire in the panel. 

5) Now, using the drawing start with the very first wire on the very first rung and connect and mark it, using a labeler or use number pads. Check this wire off of the drawing so you know it has been installed. This is very important.

6) After you are done apply a test voltage and dry run the panel to make sure everything works like it should. 

7) Install panel and connect all incoming wires to the terminal strip.

8) Test operation and commission the equipment served.

9) Have fun and take your time.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Last step: Leave the control wiring paper in the door. Usually there is a place for it. I've only worked on one panel with the documentation in it. Surprisingly it was from around 1976. Too bad most of the control wiring was changed around quite a bit over the years, but I could still tell what the equipment was suppose to do from the ladder diagram left. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

chenley said:


> Last step: Leave the control wiring paper in the door. Usually there is a place for it. I've only worked on one panel with the documentation in it. Surprisingly it was from around 1976. Too bad most of the control wiring was changed around quite a bit over the years, but I could still tell what the equipment was suppose to do from the ladder diagram left. :thumbsup:


Right on. And anytime a change is made to the control scheme you should show the change on the drawing.
Good Call. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

make sure the control equipment is sized right before layout.
nothing like having to slide a class 3 starter into a spot laid out for a class 1 or needing terminal blocks for a #1 wire and you only have terminals for # 10's try a couple of lay outs on paper saves more time than you think


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

chenley said:


> Last step: Leave the control wiring paper in the door. Usually there is a place for it. I've only worked on one panel with the documentation in it. Surprisingly it was from around 1976. Too bad most of the control wiring was changed around quite a bit over the years, but I could still tell what the equipment was suppose to do from the ladder diagram left. :thumbsup:


 Most definately. 
I had one machine that was hacked out, every wire cut, no numbers, you know the drill. I found the original drawing from 1965 stuck back behind the backplate.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I think the OP realized there is much more to designing and wiring a control panel. He's probably getting quotes as we speak.
Where ya at in Georgia. I could use some mad money!!!!LOL


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Use terminal strips for splices, not wirenuts.

Buy a labelmaker that prints on heat shrink sleeves, but don't put any heat on the sleeves. I like 3/16" sleeves.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Use terminal strips for splices, not wirenuts.
> 
> Buy a labelmaker that prints on heat shrink sleeves, but don't put any heat on the sleeves. I like 3/16" sleeves.


 
I always shrink my tags in the end, after you have checked everything and know it is right. Looks erally nice, clean, and you know that is probley has not been frigged with if you ever go back to it.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am not a heat shrinker, it makes the label too small to read in dim light.

I also like the wrap-on self laminaters, which happen to cost about one third as much. There are sheets of self-laminaters you can get for the laser printer, use a word template, and bust out mass quantities. Never tried it though.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I am not a heat shrinker, it makes the label too small to read in dim light.
> 
> I also like the wrap-on self laminaters, which happen to cost about one third as much. There are sheets of self-laminaters you can get for the laser printer, use a word template, and bust out mass quantities. Never tried it though.


wrap on self laminaters? not sure I know what you are talking about.

I like the brady ones that take the rolls of labels. take it in the field for instant tags or usb it to a computer and pop off as many as you want.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Self-laminaters, like the Brady ID-expert has.

You've seen them before, it prints on the white part, and then it is clear for the second pass around the cable to protect the print.

Labeling to me seems to be the most non-productive labor intensive part of controls, but it is also extremely necessary for someone walking in on the installation for the first time. 

If it is just a VAV box, sharpie is okay in my book, or nothing at all.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Have used the Panduit self laminators. Worked fine. Time consuming like you said. Lamination is a must in an oily environment.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

VAV box?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CEC_king said:


> VAV box?


Controls air flow in heating and air conditioning *Variable Air Volume.*


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, VAV boxes don't necessarily need labeling,

but their big brother, or mother, the Air Handler does! Some people call it a Fan Unit too. AHU, RTU, RACU, its all the same, just an air flow appliance.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

part of a hvac unit i assume?


----------

